# Windows Media Player can't burn more than 7-8 songs on a CD



## Kekegenkai (May 11, 2021)

Does anyone know what could be the problem? I know you might say that CD's are old rubbish technology but I'm going on a roadtrip in a car that was made in 2006 so it only supports CD's and doesn't have Bluetooth/USB enabled music.

I was able to successfully burn 8 songs to a 700mb CD-R Verbatim. Any more and it refused. The thing is, the songs only took up 400MB so it wasn't a lack of disk space. I should note that I had to download FLAC songs and convert them to WAV as the car stereo doesn't support MP3 at all.

When I try and burn more than 8, Windows Media Player says "Verify the burner is connected". It's obviously nothing to do with the burner as I bought a new Laptop with a DVD/CD-RW drive.


----------



## tspitzer (Jan 10, 2010)

When burning a CD, you can either burn it as a data disc or an audio CD. A data CD can hold up to 700 MB, while an audio CD can hold 80 minutes of sound. If you have 200 MB of MP3 files that add up to three hours of music, you can still only burn 80 minutes to the disc.
Why Can I Only Burn 80 Minutes of Music to a CD if My MP3s ...
www.howtogeek.com/322676/why-can-i-only-burn-80-min…

btw, I put a player in my '03 Honda that plays mp3 disks and has a USB port. Cheaper than a new laptop.


----------

